# Mouse button confusion / xmodmap/imwheel

## Kvetch

I have a wireless 7 button mouse I just bought for my laptop running XFCE.  I connected it to the laptop I looked up the event # and other Handlers as such.

```
# cat /proc/bus/input/devices

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=099a Product=2515 Version=0110

N: Name="        USB Receiver"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:1d.2-2/input1

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb8/8-2/8-2:1.1/input/input7

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd mouse0 event7 

B: EV=17

B: KEY=1f0000 2000000 3878d801d001 1e000000000000 0

B: REL=143

B: MSC=10
```

Edited my xorg.conf to have the following

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "USB Mouse"

    Driver         "evdev"

    Option         "Buttons" "7"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/event7"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

    Option         "Sensitivity" "0.14"

EndSection
```

The scroll wheel is working fine but the thumb buttons (I believe buttons 6 and 7) are reversed.  The normal thumb back button goes "forward" and the normal forward button goes "back".

I changed my ZAxisMapping to "4 5" but that didn't seem to affect anything.  I tried playing around with xmodmap but I couldn't get the buttons reversed but I could disable my scroll when playing with xmodmap.  I read a bunch of threads saying you have to use xmodmap and imwheel to remap your buttons but that didn't seem to make sense to me.  I installed imwheel and tried messing with it but it didn't seem to fix it for me.  Why do you even need to use xmodmap?  Can I not remap my 2 side buttons in X?  Is using imwheel and xmodmap together really the way to achieve this?

Thanks

----------

## VoidMage

Did you bother to look at the driver's manpage ?

Also, what version of xorg-server are you talking about ?

----------

## Kvetch

Hey VoidMage, thanks for replying.  Sorry I am running xorg 1.7.6.  I did look at the manpage for evdev and if you are referring to the ButtonMapping option, I had tried playing around with that too but that didn't seem to do it for me.

----------

## VoidMage

No, I was talking about YAxisMapping.

Also, hal settings may interfere, though I'd try going straight to 1.8

and InputClass.

----------

